Ask HN: What is the best way to connect new Lightning Headphone to my mac pro? - sahin-boydas
======
sahin-boydas
I searched a little bit but couldn't find smth to connect new iPhone 7 EarPods
with Lightning Connector to my mac pro

Few options:

Lightning to thunder bolt.

Headphone to USB.

Bluetooth with iPhone (if possible)

------
al2o3cr
With the 1/8"-to-Lightning converter?

~~~
sahin-boydas
mac has thunder bolt + usb + 3.5

new earpods has lighting.

